# sponge coral



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

where should i put a sponge coarl.? should i wedge it between the rocks up high ,or in thr sand bed? thanks for any advise


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Depends on your lighting. They need moderate lighting and moderate water flow.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

im running metal hylides


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

angelsdice159 said:


> im running metal hylides


You can place em on the bottom if you want to.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

What exactly are you talking about? A sponge or a coral? They are not the same. Some sponges do use some light so you need to know if yours is that type. If not it can go anywhere since it doesn't use light (in caves, under overhangs where most corals can't go, etc.).


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

All the ones I read about in here, need moderate lighting. Then again there are quite a few different ones out there, I was going on the majority, not hard to find ones.
Saltwater Aquarium Live Sponges - Aquatic Connection


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

well its realy bright orange my lfs said it dont need light. and never let the air touch it. they also said it cant go in the sand bed . but i seen one on youtube that looked just like it and they had it on the floor


----------

